# Corel Draw X8 Print Size



## Bex30 (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm having trouble printing from Corel Draw. When I try to change the print size it only gives me a few options, non of which I need. The options it gives me are letter, A4, 4x6, and 3.5x5. My printer is capable of printing more sizes than that. Is there a way to add print sizes to Corel Draw? I already went into the printer settings and added the size I need, but it doesn't come up as an option in Corel Draw. Any ideas?


----------

